# Audio von Programmen aufteilen ?



## maxxxeee (18. November 2014)

Hallo an alle 

Nun zum Thema: Im Moment bin ich am überlegen und recherchieren, wie man die Audioausgabe von Programmen von einander trennen kann. Normalerweise ist es ja so, dass alle Programme unter Windows ihr Audio auf ein Gerät ausgeben, meist auf das aktuelle Standard Audio Ausgabegerät. Nun ist das nicht sonderlich praktisch bei Aufnahmen von Spielen, da alles auf einen Tonspur gepresst wird, auch Dinge die ich später vielleicht garnicht in der Aufnahme haben will wie Teamspeak, Origin, Steam etc.
Meine Frage an euch: wie kann mann dieses Problem angehen und das Audio von Programmen getrennt aufnehmen? Ich würde da Lösungen auf 2 verschiedene Arten sehen: Einmal von Softwareseite aus und einmal von der Hardware aus. Bis jetzt bin ich nicht sonderlich schlau geworden wenn ich nach Software Lösungen geschaut habe. Ich kenne nur ein Aufnahme Programm namens Dxtory ( ExKode | Dxtory - Features ), aber kann das was ich brauche? 
Die Hardware-seitig Lösung würde bei mir so ausschauen, dass ich mehreren Soundkarten einzelne Programme zuweisen würde, diese dann an einem Mischpult oder etwas ähnlichen zusammen laufen lassen, und an einem Endgerät (Headset) ausgeben würde ( So ähnlich wie hier: http://youtu.be/y04DiOhXnUk?t=5m ). Brauche ich dann vielleicht sogar Dxtory, wenn ich getrennt die mehreren Audioquellen aufnehmen möchte?

schon mal danke für die Hilfe,

Gruß maxxxeee


----------



## maxxxeee (19. November 2014)

Also nach ein bisschen recherche ist mir dieses Gerät über den Weg gelaufen: Behringer Xenyx 302USB analog Mixer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mit diesem müsste doch das was ich vorhabe funktionieren?
Hat sonst noch einer eine Ahnung wie man das alternativ Software-/Hardwareseitig lösen kann?


----------



## maxxxeee (20. November 2014)

Hab mittlerweile eine Softwareseitige Lösung gefunden, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das die beste ist ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbcIP1CQfgM

Irgendwelche Ideen ?


----------



## Basti 92 (20. November 2014)

Hallo,

naja das Thema hat mich auch schon beschäftigt. Manchmal kann in Programmen das Audioausgabegerät angegeben werden (Skype, TS, Winamp, XBMC, ...) und so auch "getrennt" werden.
Das hilft aber nicht in allen Fällen, für mich wäre die Möglichkeit jede Audiobuchse als einzelnen Ausgang nutzen oder zu Anordnungen zu verknüpfen das Ziel. Ich nutze meist Realtek "Soundkaten" und in manchen kann man auch die Buchsen einzeln zuweisen (Bsp. ALC888) oder mit dem ALC1150 lassen sich auch 2 Ausgagegeräte Simulieren beispielweise Kopfhörer und 5.1 Anlage.
Doch Windows (ab Vista) kann nurnoch ein Ausgabegerät als Aktiv nutzen (nurnoch umschalten), demnach müsste man beispielweise mit Zusatzprogrammen Weiterhelfen. Wobei Beispielweise ein "7.1" System unter Windows eingestellt, aber durch irgendeine Software Beispielweise 4 Stereopaare durch Programme ausgewählt werden und dann an die einzelnen Paare des Fake Systems ausgegeben würden (links-rechts, seitelinks-seiterechts, hintenlinks-hintenrechts, center-sub). Solche Programme existieren leider nicht!
Ausserdem müsste allgemein jedem Programm die Möglichkeit gegeben werden sein Fake-Ausgabegerät zu wählen...

Wenn jemand eine entsprechende Software-Fake-Soundkarte findet oder Programmiert, Ich hätte Interesse!


MfG BazzT


----------



## soth (20. November 2014)

Das was du beschreibst nennt sich routen und funktioniert mit entsprechenden Soundkarten oder Softwarelösungen wie dem bereits genannten Virtual Audio Cable solange man in den einzelnen Anwendungen das Ausgabegerät einstellen kann und nicht erst alles durch den Windowsmixxer gejagt wird. Einige Mediaplayer bieten auch interne Router/Mapper an, z.B. der Media Player Classic HC.


----------

